# Your Favorite Villain (Fictional or Real): Who and Why?



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Phantom's a good example of what a type 4 villain is like. :tongue:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> I also like the phantom of the opera - INFP 4w5, Svengali, I'm not sure . . . 8w7? and this guy:
> 
> 
> 3w2, ESTJ?


I didn't even notice you posted this right before me. YES PHANTOM!!!!!!! :kitteh:



LeoCat said:


> YES phantom! Anyone who picked Raoul has no sense of intuition.. it was so obvious he was going to turn into a drunken manwhore..and now we have Love never Dies.. confirm that.





Nonsense said:


> LOL, I don't think I'd want to pick either of them. :tongue:





LeoCat said:


> The Phantom is honest about who he is.. thats what makes him so sexy and awesome. He is also highly intelligent.





Nonsense said:


> Phantom's a good example of what a type 4 villain is like. :tongue:


Lols. You know I'd lock myself in the dungeon with the 4w5. Regardless of any qualities the competition might or might not possess. 


Here's another good one:

*Javert 
Type 1w1

*




... I wouldn't call him sexy but @_Boss_ might. :kitteh:
​


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

This is a cool thread.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> Lols. Raul is pretty boring - you know I'd go underground with the 4w5.


Yeah, Raoul is too boring, but Erik is a bit too... crazy for my taste. :tongue: Mind you, I only saw the 2004 filming of it.

On the other hand, I do find Javert kind of sexy, though you could say he's kind of crazy too... He kills himself over making a mistake.  (But to be fair, making a mistake can feel pretty devastating.)


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

There's more than a few choices in this one.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Loupgaroux said:


> *Who is your favorite villain? Why?*
> 
> Hannibal Lecter (most recently from NBC Hannibal). Mostly because he is 100% irredeemable. Pure, unfiltered evil. Just the way I like them.
> 
> ...


I think Lecter is more of an antihero than a villain.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Erik is a bit too... crazy for my taste. :tongue:


I love the tortured artists.... *wipes forehead*



> On the other hand, I do find Javert kind of sexy, though you could say he's kind of crazy too... He kills himself over making a mistake.


Lol, that's a type 1 villain for you!



> (But to be fair, making a mistake can feel pretty devastating.)


I like to make the same mistakes over and over again, especially if they involve 4w5s and dungeons. :wink:

(I actually have photos on facebook of me and my brother as kids, riding the phantom boat on a backstage tour!!)

Here's a 'real' type 4 "bad-boy" but not quite "villain."


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sai said:


> I think Lecter is more of an antihero than a villain.


Yeah, he just likes to eat people. Don't be judgmental of cannibals one of my friends is one.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> I like to make the same mistakes over and over again, especially if they involve 4w5s and dungeons. :wink:


Yeah, it depends on the type of mistake.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Yeah, he just likes to eat people. Don't be judgmental of cannibals one of my friends is one.


He eats pedophiles, that makes him a hero


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Hm, probably Walter White. I rarely sympathize with villains unless they have some sort of emotional appeal and he is one.

I guess if we are relating it to enneagram...he was a very docile person until his new criminal world changed him. I relate because I am admittedly fairly docile and static unless my environment forces me to change.

Also, I am a visual/auditory person so seeing the character portrayed through good acting was necessary.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

> - Who is your favorite villain? Why?


Mithos Yggdrasil from Tales of Symphonia. 
1) he's an ENFP. you don't get many ENFP villains and he is a fantastic portrayal of a fucked up ENFP (vindictive, seething with resentment, merciless to his enemies/those whom he believes to be evil)
2) he's a lot like a fucked up version of me 



> - What would you posit for their enneagram types and why?


1w9 Sx/?? 
he's a fallen idealist with a twisted vision of the world. he tries to rationalize his actions, persuade you to his side. 



> Feel free to post your favorite pictures of them too.















> - Are there any villains you find sexy? What turns you on about them?


not many. I like innocent, "corruptable" guys (I'm much more likely to be attracted to protagonists)
however, there are a few exceptions:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Animal said:


> I love the tortured artists.... *wipes forehead*
> 
> 
> Lol, that's a type 1 villain for you!
> ...


MMMmmmmm . . . I love me some Johnny Depp:




























Well I for one, would _jump_ at the chance to _write_ in his "journal".


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Sai said:


> He eats pedophiles, that makes him a hero


You are what you eat...


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

1. Frank Booth (Blue Velvet)
2. See Avatar
3. The Joker (TDK)
4. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

"Heathers" and Christian Slater in celluloid or real life.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

@TreasureTower you have convinced me to watch the Tourist.. thanks for the Johnny Depp pics.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


> You are what you eat...


That does make it a bit creepier. :tongue:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> @TreasureTower you have convinced me to watch the Tourist.. thanks for the Johnny Depp pics.


 Actually, I haven't seen that one but I would highly recommend The Secret Window(2004; IMO, one of his best films ever.



> A writer is accused for plagiarism by a strange man, who then starts haunting him for "justice."
> 
> Director:
> David Koepp
> ...


Now if @Animal or anyone else starts getting crazy posting Brad Pitt pics; then things could get really interesting.

:wink:

As far as I know the only thing even remotely _close_ to a "villain", that I'm aware, of is JD. in _Thelma and Lousie_ 












* *


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

TreasureTower said:


> Actually, I haven't seen that one but I would highly recommend The Secret Window(2004; IMO, one of his best films ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that movie when I was 10 when it first came out and have been wondering ever since what the title was!


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I saw that movie when I was 10 when it first came out and have been wondering ever since what the title was!


Which one? _The Secret Window_ or _Thelma and Louise_?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

TreasureTower said:


> Which one? _The Secret Window_ or _Thelma and Louise_?


The Secret Window


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> The Secret Window


Yeah, that's what I thought. I had to watch it twice to figure that out.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

@TreasureTower uh uh. Check out him and Juliette Lewis in Kalifornia He is a serial killer


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> @TreasureTower uh uh. Check out him and Juliette Lewis in Kalifornia He is a serial killer


Well, he started small:











:tongue:


Actually, I prefer _Badlands_, the original movie that was based on with Sissy Spacek and Martin Sheen:


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Animal said:


> - Who is your favorite villain? Why?
> 
> - Are there any villains you find sexy? What turns you on about them?
> 
> ...


One of my recent favorite villains is Nox (Noximilien) from Wakfu (if you haven't seen this fantastic French cartoon you must go do so now!! If for no other reason than _*fighting with Portals*_...). He is a Xelor class - basically a time wizard.




























I get frustrated at so many cartoons (particularly American ones) having 100% evil villains. The thing about Nox is, once you understand his motivations, you can completely empathize with his intentions:










And yet at the same time he is totally irredeemable:









I think the character does a good job of reflecting the human condition - capable of both great love and great misdeeds - and is a good example of what happens to our relationships when we forget to step outside our heads.  As I said, 100% evil villains aren't nearly as fascinating to me as ones who you can identify with and understand in some way. While you may not make the same choices they did if you were in the same situation with the same capabilities, you can still understand why they did what they did, even if there's no possible way for you to condone their actions.

If I had to take a stab at it, I would say that the origin of his character is Enneagram Seven (then he goes a tad insane, and I hesitate to type a mentally unstable character), but I'm not familiar with type Seven, so I could be completely wrong.

Oh, and did I mention he has a fantastic laugh? :laughing: You can see it at the end of this clip (I really like the animation style, as well as the blue vs. orange in this scene):





As for sexy, I find most villains sexy in one way or another. :laughing:

Though my current favorite hottie would have to be Loki played by Tom Hiddleston:



















Whiny character, but oh so pretty to look at! :blushed:

And of course, he's in one of my all-time favorite scenes:







Nonsense said:


> * *


Who/what is that, and what is it from?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Napoleptic said:


> Who/what is that, and what is it from?


It's Kyuubey from Madoka Magica. I think he counts sort of.

And mm, Loki. He's so adorable.


----------



## yamidemonwolf (Feb 13, 2013)

Would it be bad or saying something unfortunate about my character if I said I find it easy to like and be attracted to most villains? I adore them. if I were in a show I would be the friend on the side of the hero who gets pulled over to the bad side really early on. I swoon hard over any villain with a little bit of taste, a nice big dose of bad and or self serving intentions, and an at least passable appearance. It's to the point where my boyfriend had to jokingly ask if i liked a fictional character better than him. 

Do you think the sort of villain a person enjoys could be related to enneagram type or an independent quality? Like relationships with authority versus favorite ice cream flavor. you can probably tie the first to type, but if you tried with the second it would be silly.

Theres something enjoyable I find about the strong bad energy of a villain. Exciting. They could kill you. Maybe they would. Maybe they'd let you live? I could imagine some people on this forum wouldn't want to be locked up and serving a villain, but I think things like that sound great. Who doesn't want to have their mind broken by the bad guy I mean come on? XD


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

My favorite villain is Count Rugen (sp?) in The Princess Bride. I am not drawn to villians normally, and I'm not really drawn to this one, but he has a twinkle in his eye in one scene that I enjoy a lot. Plus, I like that Inigo Montoya repeats, "My name is Inigo Montoya..." Until Count Rugen says, "Stop saying that!" Something anyone would say when annoyed. 

Love the movie.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I liked the Dracula from Van Helsing movie because he was not only handsome but also knew how to dance,lol. Anyman who can dance is sexy for me .


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

The kind of villain that gets caught.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

J.D. from _Heathers_: Teen psychopath babe who wants to kill off highschool bullies the 'greater good'. With every sarcastic one liner, I picture me ripping open a buttoned shirt. Leather, motorcycle, gun. The dude is hot.










2nd? Faith (_Buffy The Vampire Slayer_) 








as you can see, I like brassy brunettes with some serious angst.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*Disney Films.*

I thought Gaston from Beauty and the Beast was badass. Just a champ, except for the whole stabbing beast in the back, kind of a dick thing to do. 

Ursula was pretty sweet too. I like her charisma and evilness. Very sexy. 

The whole skinning puppies for their fur thing aside, Cruela DeVille was pretty classy. Fur coats, cigarette holders, high heels. She even had people working for her while she lived like a boss. Also sexy. 

Honest John in Pinocchio was solid because he was so charming. Straying Pinocchio away to be corrupted. A wolf in sheep's clothing, leading him far away from the straight and narrow. What a guy! A real schemer, but a very charming charismatic one. 

*Other Films.*

Paul Dano in There Will Be Blood. SPOILER: That scene at the end where he makes Plainview say how his God is false before telling him that he already drained the oil from his land. Fucking ruthless! I love it!!!

Bill the Butcher in Gangs of New York. What a champion. Not only does he cut down his enemies, but he respects their strength and even honors them years later. Guy is a fucking badass! 

Denzel Washington's character in Training Day. Shady ass cop, drugging his partner with PCP. What a guy. 

Cal in Titanic. Money, power, charm, excessive arrogance, and even a chip on his shoulder. What a great guy! Although he was a pretty big coward and kind of a dick. 

*TV shows. (Some of these are more antiheroes than straight up villains.)*

Don Draper. (Mad Men) He may be an alcoholic womanizer with a false identity, but at least he gets shit done and wins awards. He's also a dog person and has a taste for the finer things. Ohhh and he's a family man. Kind of.

Tywin Lannister. (Game of Thrones.) Ruthless motherfucker. No bullshit, just straight badass taking out his enemies left and right. Guy definitely knows how to throw a wedding. ;D

Ramsay Snow. (Game of Thrones.) I love how he pretends to rescue Theon before torturing him more to break his will. Next level mind fucking evil!


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Villains are usually more interesting than the hero.. easier to relate to them I think.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> Villains are usually more interesting than the hero.. easier to relate to them I think.


Lovable villains. The death of me.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Marvin the Martian

I pity him.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> Villains are usually more interesting than the hero.. easier to relate to them I think.


Easier to relate to. xD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I really think I tend to prefer anti-heroes over villains, wherein the hero is more villain-like or turns out to become the villain. I am not even sure where I'd put Shiro from Deadman Wonderland on that scale, but some would likely consider her a villain after the reveal. Amazing character and very 8-4 in her depiction. I also like Willow's transformation in Buffy the Vampire Slayer. 

Overall though, I am not sure I am overly appreciative of a strong divide between hero-villain in general and I prefer shades of grey. Of course, the best reveals are however always when the hero turns out to be the villain. I love tragedy.

Ok, exception to the rule: Loki in the Thor series mostly because his character is so damn charismatic and well-acted, Woo-jin from Oldboy, the cop played by Gary Oldman in Leon and Alessa from Silent Hill (more so the film than the actual games):






I guess I just have a thing for crazy power hungry villains on an act of revenge.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moriarty from BBC Sherlock, enough said.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

The Lich King (Arthas Menethil), master and lord of the scourge from the World of Warcraft Universe.
"_Let them come. Frostmourne Hungers._"









I found his character to be so ruthless and unbelievably cruel in the way he sought out to accomplish his goals. He was visibly ambitious and had a definitive presence which I envy in my Villains. When he presented himself to most characters they described how to room's temperature felt like it drastically dropped and how it suddenly became so very cold.


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

One of my favourite Supervillains is Adrian Veidt a.k.a. Ozymandias from Watchmen as he is one of the guys that makes you think about your opinion on their motives multiple times and: he *does* make sense .









Another one is the Joker, preferably being acted by Heath Ledger in "The Dark Knight"-Series. He also makes you think about your opinion on his motives multiple times and: he *doesn't* make sense


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

The dark fairy from the book Reckless is one of my favorite anti-heroes. You spend a good portion of the book thinking she's a terrible villain, and then at the end you start wondering whether any of the characters are really any more evil than any other character in the book.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a few.

Loki from Thor... My ISFJ mother loved Thor while I loved loki... something about him was a amazing. I loved how he wasn't as bad as he seemed and how clever his plans were.

The master from Doctor Who. So chaotic and silly and mad while still being tragic. Poor master he always had that drum beat in his head...

Sombra from mlp so mysterious and the only character to die in mlp 0.o

Kish from Tokyo mew mew a anime so flirty... from the moment we met him he had successfully kissed the main character.

Moriarty... hes just awesome.

Drooselehymer from Princess tutu a anime incredibly chaotic and he is just so incredibly interesting somehow.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

the governor, "the walking dead". 


been thinking about his type for a while; thought about the obvious--8--but it doesn't fit his history, _but_ being a phobic Fi-dom that breaks and goes into his opposing Te-grip/counter-phobic hold who turns sociopathic charmer when needed in the hopes of attaining security... fits a hell of a lot better. 


he is incredibly tragic, and it's his fear that kills his humanity.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> I have a few.
> 
> Loki from Thor... My ISFJ mother loved Thor while I loved loki... something about him was a amazing. I loved how he wasn't as bad as he seemed and how clever his plans were.


Yep... villains often tend to be more clever or cunning than the hero (though that depends), which I think is part of the appeal for a lot of them. 



> Drooselehymer from Princess tutu a anime incredibly chaotic and he is just so incredibly interesting somehow.


Hah, nice. Someone else who likes that guy.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jim Moriarty. He's fascinating. He can convincingly appear to be anything, is dangerous, calculating, intelligent, and terrifying. He's genuinely the scariest villain I've ever seen.

"I will find you, and I will skin you...and turn you into shoes."
Psy-cho! (in sing song voice)

Plus, great accent, love it. But that's just icing.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

cursive said:


> Jim Moriarty. He's fascinating. He can convincingly appear to be anything, is dangerous, calculating, intelligent, and terrifying. He's genuinely the scariest villain I've ever seen.
> 
> "I will find you, and I will skin you...and turn you into shoes."
> Psy-cho! (in sing song voice)
> ...


Yes!


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Colonel Hans Landa from Inglorious Bastards 

I am not a Nazi sympathizer, but I was impressed with Landa's suave and deduction skills. He carefully manipulated the game to his favor and carried himself in confident manner.


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

starscream430 said:


> View attachment 94087
> 
> 
> Colonel Hans Landa from Inglorious Bastards
> ...


Absolutely a great villain. Christoph Waltz was just brilliant. If some other actor would have played Landa the possibility of it going wrong would have been high as the line for playing such roles is very fine.

As he is fictional you don't need to say that you are not a nazi sympathizer ^^. You know, I like Ozymandias from Watchmen, but I'm not a mass-murder-sympathizer because of that xD.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

All is One said:


> Absolutely a great villain. Christoph Waltz was just brilliant. If some other actor would have played Landa the possibility of it going wrong would have been high as the line for playing such roles is very fine.
> 
> As he is fictional you don't need to say that you are not a nazi sympathizer ^^. You know, I like Ozymandias from Watchmen, but I'm not a mass-murder-sympathizer because of that xD.


Interestingly enough, Leonardo DiCaprio was the director's original choice for the role of Hans Landa (That all changed after the audition though roud. While I also like DiCaprio's role as Calvin J. Candie in Django Unchained, I still felt that Landa was more complicated and possessed more composure than Candie...from an INTJ point of view :kitteh:.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Demise 


















Ganondorf/Ganon


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Edmond Dantes from Gankutsuou (based on the original story, but then futuristic)
His vengeance is really satisfying to behold.

To get you in the mood:


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

god, i can think of instances where someone was deliciously crazy and psychotic, but cannot think of their characters... 

basically, when someone just let's all their freak-flag-perfection out into the open, unashamedly... i can't help but love them, whether good or bad, they are fucking beautiful and amazing to myself. 


i'll try to passively think about who that could be throughout the day, and may come back.


----------

